# Impact Driver



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

I had a Home Depot gift card and thought I would use it to get an impact driver. I purchased a Ryobi because of the other tools I have and the price. The thing is awesome! I got home and tried it out and can't believe it took me this long to get one.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Apr 9, 2007)

I also burned my gift card on the Ryobi impact driver. It's a bit bigger than the rest but for the money, it's a great tool and feels solid.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

*Impact Wrench*

I've had mine for two years and have driven a LOT of screws with the thing. It is powerful, too. I once was driving a long (5-inch) hex screw into pine and instead of drilling the hole large enough just decided to let the impact wrench force the screw into the smaller hole. About half way in the wrench simply twisted the head off of the screw shaft. Yep, plenty powerful.

I also have Ridgid's 12-volt, right angle, low-profile impact wrench. It is not as powerful as the 18-volt Ryobi, but it has helped me plenty when trying to install screws into tight places. However, the more standard Ryobi has had a lot more use.

Once you fool with one of the things you wonder how you ever managed to live without one.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## tburritt (Jan 6, 2008)

I use the Dewalt but I came across a garage door installer last week who uses the Ryobi and he said that they last about 2-3 months for him and when they break he returns them to the Orange store for a new one no questions asked he said and then 1 a yer he will buy a new one so he has the current model. He said they are cheap enough to be disposable. Never thought of it that way I'm saving up to upgrade to Bosch this time!:thumbsup:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I own 2, One is a hitachi 12 volt and the other is a Panasonic 12 volt. The Hitachi I bought at a pawn shop brand new for $40.00. It sells at Lowe's for $140.00. Just couldn't pass it up. I bought it as a back up driver but, found that I like it alot. It is strong , yet very light to handle. The Panasonic I bought to build fences and decks. I have never used anything that is stronger or lasted longer. The battery is a 3.5 AMP/Hour and will drive 3 1/2 deck screws for about 4 hours straight on one battery or 5 hours with 1 5/8 deck screws on one battery. Paid about $299.99 for it and its worth evey penny. I have twisted off 3/8" x 4" lag bolts putting the hinges on the 6 x 6 treated post. I know now to listen to the sound the lag bolt make when it bottoms out. I can build about 175 ft of 6ft privicy frence a day on 2 batterys, and it only take 30 minutes to fully recharge each battery.
It turns from 0 - 2600 rpms and puts out 1060in-lbs of torque

You can get upto 24 Volts tools now but the volt dont much matter, :no: It's the amp/hours you need to look for.:yes:


----------



## chris_klee (Jan 20, 2008)

i have the bosh 9.6 impactor. its sweet. its not going to drive deck screws all day but for odds and ends it works extremely well, and it fits in my tool belt.
i too couldnt believe i waited so long to get an impact.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have had my 18volt Dewalt impact driver for 2 years now and would not give it up for anything. Not to mention the wear and tear it saves on your wrist and elbows.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Makita 12v and DW 18v my personal preference is the Makita since it is way lighter but DW will drive bigger hardware


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

chris_klee said:


> i have the bosh 9.6 impactor. its sweet. its not going to drive deck screws all day but for odds and ends it works extremely well, and it fits in my tool belt.
> i too couldnt believe i waited so long to get an impact.:thumbsup:


 
My freind just bought the bosh 9.6. The little thing is nice. Small and powerfull. He uses it as an inside tool. Does a lot of kitchen cabinets. He said the same thing. "caint beleave I wated so long to get it"


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

tburritt said:


> I use the Dewalt but I came across a garage door installer last week who uses the Ryobi and he said that they last about 2-3 months for him and when they break he returns them to the Orange store for a new one no questions asked he said and then 1 a yer he will buy a new one so he has the current model. He said they are cheap enough to be disposable. Never thought of it that way I'm saving up to upgrade to Bosch this time!:thumbsup:


Had he tried any other brands to see if they held up any better than the Ryobi? In any case, it looks like he has a good deal going at Home Depot.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Ben H (Oct 26, 2007)

A good friend if mine has the Bosch and doesn't like it. He says that it gets too hot to handle it after extended use . Now, I don't know if it's true, but the dude has always been a honest guy.

I'll throw my vote to the Dewalt. I have made 4 friends of mine buy one from a simple demostration:

Take two drills, one Dewalt Impact, and any other drill you want (non-impact), Now grab a couple of studs and nail them together. Use a 4" deck screw and drive one with the regular drill, one handed, two handed, I don't care. You can't put enough pressure against it to make it not spin on the screw head.

Now grab the impact drill, and only use one hand. Hell, use one hand loosely. The drill will drive that screw in with ease. No stripping, or spinning. In fact if you are not carefull it can and will drive the screw through the board. I swear buy the drill. I use mine at least 4-5 hours a day and it's never skipped a beat.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

I've had no problems whatsoever with my diminutive Bosch PS40-2 impact driver. Then again, I don't abuse it or use it to install decks.

For steady and heavy screwdriving, deckbuilding, etc. I use my Makita corded driver and it balks at absolutely nothing. Lightweight, well-balanced and pretty quiet.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: yeah, in fact he was building a deck with it. I'm sure thats a bit much for the bosch. 

I use my non impact version for EVERY small job i have. PERFECT for light and fan hanging, door knob installs, ect....


----------

